# Laura Dekker eat your heart out!!!!



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

This is me with mummy and daddy offshore on the boat. Daddy thinks I might be able to do the Sydney to Hobart when I'm 2 and then he hopes that I can become a highly successful and well payed America's Cup Helmsman in my tween years so that Daddy can just retire and play lots of golf.










This is me looking at that big archy thing for the first time.










This is me discussing the finer points of sail trim with daddy at anchor.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm.. Daddy looks happier than the kid. 

..but seriously though, great pics, Chall! Cute. Very cute!!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Looks like a keeper Chall! Great pics.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Lucky Baby 

Enjoy that time with the kids. It will roll faster than you can imagine and before you realize it they will be adults with their own live.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

What a cutey! Going to be quite the sailor I am sure.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Chall she is beautiful dude. And it's good to see you already have her taking the 4-8am watch.

Enjoy that baby!


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

I say put that baby to work!



Do you normally allow your crew to sleep on watch? The cute ones get away with anything.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Way to start'em young! Nice pics all round!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Seriously cute CH, she obviously coped with it all rather well. Looks like a windless trip down ? Weather can be wonderful this time of year but not much good for sailing.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah in an attempt to put crew and boat through their paces offshore we headed down last weekend and the mighty Tasman Sea was more like the proverbial mill pond without even a hint of breeze!

Trip back was bit better, a steady 10-15.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I must say - I've never seen it so quiet on Sydney Harbour!..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> I must say - I've never seen it so quiet on Sydney Harbour!..


Couple of years back for all but two hours at each end of the passage, we had it like that all the way from Sydney to Jervis Bay.


----------



## captainshatten (Jun 3, 2011)

soo cute!


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Chall03, these pictures are wonderful. Seems like the baby is as lucky having you as you having the baby 
As you are based in Sydney I would like to invite you to visit my thread with presentation of children sailing project. 
Sorry for not being able to include link here (I startetd using this forum only recently) - please just go to:
Forums > Sailing with children > children sailing project invitation.
gtx chris


----------

